# Packages... Where to order?



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay I guess I had one Hive robbed out. The other Hive starved out. If I have checked the hives in February I would have just assumed they died over the winter. But this seems as if it was just my neglect.

I will be more attentive this year!

Where do I get packages in central Pennsylvania?

Also I guess I clean up the hives and scrape off any yucky stuff. Can I leave the honey that's in the hive for the new packages in the spring?


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I would try to catch my own and only buy if that does not work. This might be a good web site for you PA State Beekeepers Association. Looks like a lot of good info. There is a list of local associations. Probably one by you


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Problem with waiting to catch a swarm all packages will pretty much be all sold as they normally are by March. You might get lucky and be able to pick up a nuc after swarm season but I would not count on it.

Many of the bee supply houses sell package bees, places like Kelley's, Bushy Mountain and Dadants. 
Check their web sites.
There are other package dealers who will mail the packages to you once you find them and order some.


 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you can find some local bee keeps that sell nucs I think you have the best chance of a good start.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't know where in Central PA you are but there is plenty of local Apiaries that sell nucs as well as packages. Nucs are better imho because everything is already there. I spent 2 season trying to catch a swarm and never did. Very few feral bees here so I spent the $ to buy a nuc.

No offense meant, but reading your other posts I think you probably need to learn more or hookup with a club before throwing more money into a lost cause.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Perhaps it is different in the south but I will catch at least 20 swarms between March 10 and June 10 then swarming stops. To hot and nectar flow ends. Research bee lining. That can help find good swarm trap locations and wild hives. Youtube has videos on bee lining.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I suggest a two prong approach. Try to catch a swarm, but stack the deck, and order a couple nucs now. Get on the list early.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Check these links out.

http://www.bjornapiaries.com/

http://www.nsqba.com/

http://pennapic.org/


----------

